# second cycle  point of no return



## Jada (Jan 5, 2013)

sup guys im coming up very soon this monday  on doing my sec cycle which will test and decca. test c which is from a Private lab and i will be injecting 500mg a week with decca from Cvl  at 400mg a week monday and thursday. test c will be 18 weeks while decca 14 weeks caber and stane at hand and following cycle with dr scalley hcg blast and pct. on this cycle im looking forward to towards this cycle and what i want to gain from this cycle is size but overall adding more muscle to my 5'6 frame at 189 pounds. ive made adjustments to my diet thanks to POB which is greatly appreciated and i within 3 days i felt fuller bigger,i will get spongy on board but want to have first dips at it . been having the shits for 2 days and having a fever i couldnt eat and lost some weight but im still moving the usual numbers in the gym. i will try to put as much details as possible as i know this log and many other logs from bros have helped many newbies like me. anyway im talkin too much)  enjoy the ride


----------



## Jada (Jan 5, 2013)

damn edit!!!!!!!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay to lil guys!!! Lol good luck bro..


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck. What do you need to edit? Pm me


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 5, 2013)

As pob says deca will get your joints all fluffy. Lol.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 5, 2013)

Get em' Jada! Will be following along hermano.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice cycle bro....subbed in...


----------



## Jada (Jan 7, 2013)

So today I had my wife pin my right glute (2cc), I love when my wife pins me I feel no pain , shit I didn't even feel the needle , oils went in very smooth like butter no discomfort at all, took .5 of caber also and after work I'll take 12.5mg of stane. Looking forward towards thur since I will pin my right quad my self since I can c and aspirate .


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 7, 2013)

Jada,  I am in for the ride brother....good luck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 7, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> As pob says deca will get your joints all fluffy. Lol.




Like a kitten!


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm subbed..... tear up some damn Iron Jada!!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 8, 2013)

Good stuff. My bro just ran that same deca and he set all kind of PR's and is a beast now. Kill it buddy.


----------



## Jada (Jan 8, 2013)

So I weighed my self on empty stomach this mornin and came in at 194.2
My wife yesterday  in bed was sayin "ur breathing to heavy , ur snoring" ) "turn around" )


----------



## Jada (Jan 10, 2013)

Second pin today(2cc) in the right quad for the FIRST time !  :0 I was a little nervous but went in like nothing.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice! First time I would have done 1cc but good on you still. Get that Ventro Glute next bro.


----------



## Jada (Jan 10, 2013)

great leg workout today, right quad was very sore felt like i got stabbed with a knife. today i treated my self to a double whopper from burger king ! yea jomo i need to get that ventro site on point. gonna send some pics to popeye again hopefully i got the site right this time:-B


----------



## JOMO (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, its tough to get that site popping if its underdeveloped or just cause we are alittle plumper than others.


----------



## Jada (Jan 14, 2013)

pic taken a couple days ago


----------



## Jada (Jan 14, 2013)

Week2
Pinned left glute today, I'm getting better at drawing from the second vial while having a 1cc in the syringe. Was a bitch a first but getting the hang of it .


----------



## Jada (Jan 18, 2013)

Pinned left quad today went well, I noticed I still had a little bit more on the syringe even tho I pushed it all, some stayed in needle. Fk it next week I'll adjust a little bit more test. Now I know y put leave a small bubble to clear all the oil . So far Dk is working great ! Had great sex . Balls have shriveled up a bit. I'm starting to wake up in the morning pumped plus Im getting that sort of look when ur ON.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 18, 2013)

Your a tank, have fun bro.


----------



## Jada (Jan 21, 2013)

Week 3 
Pinned right glute, I weighed my self this mornin empty stomach came in at 197.0
Noticed sex drive has been through the roof all I want is sex. Had sex 3 times this week! That's a new PR for me)


----------



## Jada (Jan 21, 2013)

Just To add towards upstairs I will start loggin my training from Tom on .


----------



## Jada (Jan 23, 2013)

well today felt real good , had a great workout and overall a good pump. today was chest and tricep . 

chest incline db
warm up  25 ,30 pounds for 15 reps
set 1 70lbs 10 reps
set 2 75lbs 8 reps
set 3 80lbs 9 reps( i never done more than 7 reps so this is great!)
set 4 80 lbs 7 reps

chest flat bench db
set 1 60lbs 10 reps
set 2 65lbs 8 reps
set 3 70 lbs 7 reps
set 4 70lbs 7reps

decline machine
set 1 160lbs for 10 reps
set 2 180lbs for 8 reps
set 3 210 for 6 reps
set 4 210 for 6 reps

pullover db
set 1 70lbs for 10 reps
set 2 75lbs for 8 reps
set 3 80 lbs for 6
set 4 80 lbs for 5

machine flys
set 1 100lbs for 10 reps
set 2 115lbs for 8 reps
set 3 120 for 6 reps
set 4 120lbs for 6 reps

Tricep
machine pull down 
warm up 80lbs 
set 1 140 lbs for 10 reps
set 2 160 lbs for 8 reps
set 3 170 lbs for 6 reps
set 4 170lbs for 6 reps

reverse pull down
set 1 100lbs for 10reps
set 2 110lbs for 8 reps
set 3  115 lbs for 6 reps
set 4 115lbs for 6 reps

skull crushers db
set 1 55lbs for 10 reps
set 2 60 lbs for 8 reps
set 3 65 lbs for 7 reps
set 4 65 lbs for 5 reps

all in 1 hr and a half :0 1 min rest .


----------



## Popeye (Jan 23, 2013)

Damn Jada...killing it! 

Sounds like it's going good so far...I'll be following along.


----------



## Jada (Jan 23, 2013)

yea and its only the week 3 looking forward in 2 weeks when test kicks in.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep at it man. I wish I was on cycle right now with my attitude and work ethic in the gym. Would be making 'DaHurt' like gains! lol. I wish. But looking good bro!


----------



## Jada (Jan 24, 2013)

Just came out of the gym doing back , great work out and pump. This was my workout

Machine pull down wide
Warm up 
Set 1 120lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 135 lbs for 8 reps 
Set 3 150 lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 150 lbs for 6 reps

Machine pull down but reverse grip close
Set 1 120 lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 135 lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 150 lbs for 6 reps 
Set 4 150 lbs for 6 reps

T-bar
Set 1  1 - 45pound plate and a 25 pound plate for 10 reps
Set 2 1-45 pound plate and a 35 pound plate for 8 reps
Set 3 2-45 pound plate for 6 reps
Set 4 2-45 pound plate for 6 reps
Drop set all the down till 1 plate of 45

Seated machine pully
Set 1 135 lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 150 lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 165lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 165lbs for 6 reps

Seated machine mid row
Set 1 135lbs for 10reps
Set 2 140lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 145lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 145lbs for 6 reps


----------



## DF (Jan 24, 2013)

Your kicking some ass Jada!  Keep it up brother!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 24, 2013)

Where are the dead lifts sucka!!?

Keep killing it brother.


----------



## Jada (Jan 24, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Where are the dead lifts sucka!!?
> 
> Keep killing it brother.



I know! I suck! I need to get the form of deadlift down pact , I feel like deadlift r  one of those exercise that has great benefits but if ur form is sloppy u can Fk ur self up. I'm going to check out some videos and instructions and start with very light weight just to get the feeling.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah man, great exercise. Go light, bar, then even some 25s to work on your form getting your positioning right . Look up some deadlifting vids from either "elitefts" or supertraining.tv on the youtubes. They have a bunch of great ones.


----------



## Azog (Jan 24, 2013)

Kicking ass brother. Wish my log was this detailed haha


----------



## Jada (Jan 25, 2013)

Just pinned right quad everything went well till I started to get shaky and when all the oil was in the muscle some blood came in, i did aspirate and no blood so i must have sliced a little vein :0 i need to just calm the Fk down and stop shaking. Today was leg day and ive been blessed with good legs .

Leg extension
Warm up 50lbs  80lbs, 100lbs
Set 1 190lbs for 10reps
Set 2 200lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 205 for 7 reps
Set 4 205 for 6 reps

Leg press
Warm up 6-45lbs plates=270lbs
Set 1 10-45lbs plates= 450lbs
Set 2 12-45lbs plates =540lbs
Set 3 12-45lbs plates and 2 -25lbs plates= 590lbs
Set 4 12-45lbs plates and 2 -25lbs plates = 590lbs

Barbell squats
Warm up just bar to get my form right
Set 1  2-45 lbs plates = 90lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 2-45 lbs plates and 2-25 plates =140lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 4-45 lbs plates = 180lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 4-45 lbs plates = 180 lbs for 9 reps!!!!! I had a guy spot me on this one and I did 6 solo and when squatting down all I said was let's fking go ! I did 9 with min spot! I'm very happy.

Hamstring machine
Set 1 140lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 145 lbs for 8 reps 
Set 3 150lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 150lbs for 6 reps

Seated calve raise
Set 1 2-45 lbs plates
Set 2 2-45 lbs plates and a 35 lbs plate 
Set 3 3-45 lbs plate
Set 4 3-45 lbs plate


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

Jada said:


> Just pinned right quad everything went well till I started to get shaky and when all the oil was in the muscle some blood came in, i did aspirate and no blood so i must have sliced a little vein :0 i need to just calm the Fk down and stop shaking. Today was leg day and ive been blessed with good legs .
> 
> Leg extension
> Warm up 50lbs  80lbs, 100lbs
> ...



Lets talk about the squats... I'm confused.

If you used a 45lb bar you did
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 9

Just so your math is proper 

Good effort dude.


----------



## Jada (Jan 25, 2013)

Ahh yes I forgot about the bar) thanks Pob


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 25, 2013)

Loving the log puta. Keep it up bro.


----------



## Jada (Jan 26, 2013)

Today was shoulders and biceps

Db shoulder press
Warm up 20lbs 30lbs
Set 1 55lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 60lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 65lbs for 7 reps
Set 4 65lbs for 6 reps

Db side laterials
Set 1 17.5 lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 20lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 22lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 22 lbs for 6 reps

Db shrugs 
Set 1 75lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 80lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 85lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 85lbs for 6 reps

Pec fly reverse for delts
Set 1 100lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 110lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 120 lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 120lbs for 6 reps

Seated Bicep curl
Set 1 25 lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 30 lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 35 lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 35lbs for 6 reps

Incline bicep curl
Set 1 20lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 25lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 27lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 27lbs for 6 reps

Db hammers
Set 1 30lbs for 10reps
Set 2 35 lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 37lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 37lbs for 6 reps


----------



## Jada (Jan 29, 2013)

Week4 
Rest day  pinned left glute


----------



## Jada (Jan 29, 2013)

Chest and tricep today, had a great workout. Did alot of negatives today, got winded pretty fast but finished strong.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2013)

today was back , had a great work out  nothing different to report just getting a couple of looks by the guys at the gym and my boy said im lookin good


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keep up the good work brother.. Are you going for blood work anytime soon?


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2013)

yea corvette i want to , what week u think i should get some blood work done? im coming up week 5 soon.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice log brother!  doing a great job!


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2013)

Workout legs today, had a great workout and felt good . I noticed a increase on leg ext from 205 lbs to 210lbs for 6 reps also seated hamstrings 150lbs to160lbs 7 reps. Pinned left quad today weight today empty stomach was 197.2 lbs  , Lookin forward to week 5 , last cycle week 5 is when I felt the test kick in.


----------



## Jada (Feb 2, 2013)

Yesterday was bicep and shoulders, had a great workout nothing crazy to report such as power, just my PP is horny all the dame time) Diet has been on point , Feelin bigger even my boss said I look like I'm gainin weight my friend saw me with a t-shirt and said he needs to get back on a cycle asap)


----------



## Jada (Feb 5, 2013)

Pinned right glute, current weight as this mornin empty stomach 199.0!!
I knew my weight went up cuz my lower back has been having a tight feeling for 2 days plus I'm starting to snore loud)


----------



## SystM (Feb 5, 2013)

Get after it broooooo


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 5, 2013)

Jada, Keep up the good work brother!  Nice!


----------



## Jada (Feb 6, 2013)

Just Came home , today was chest and tricep. Man I'm done , I'm even sleepy)  worked out with one of my buddies . No update such as grrrr feelin. I need to buy some amino acid so probably buy some liquid twin lab.


----------



## Jada (Feb 7, 2013)

pinned right quad, yesterday work out was back and today was legs, had two great workouts. pumps r feeling good and my body has been changing . current weight empty stomach is 201.0 so my weight is climbing little by little. hopefully i feel the test kick this week since last cycle i felt it the next day after last pin of week 5.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

Just read your log man. Getting stronger, keep up the good work man.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice man.  its a long road.  remember that, and keep killin it


----------



## SystM (Feb 8, 2013)

Pics pics pics pics

Nudes nudes nudes nudes

Jada jada jada jada. hahaha


----------



## Jada (Feb 9, 2013)

so today is rest day , just went food shopping with all the damn snow i dont want to take a chance so i stocked up for the kids. today i felt different , like ready to go feeling. i think the test is starting to kick . plus i didnt work out and im pumped, back is super dry today and my chest got a couple of pimples. im planning on postin pics soon .


----------



## Jada (Feb 9, 2013)

Todays workout shoulders bicep, power has increased just a bit, was able to perform more reps than usual.

Shoulder db press
Warm up
Set 1 55lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 60lbs for 8 reps 
Set 3 65lbs for 9reps* first time doing 9reps
Set 4 65lbs for 6 reps

Side laterals db
Set 1 17.5lbs for 10reps
Set 2 20lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 22lbs for 9reps* first time doin this amount of reps
Set 4 22lbs for 8reps

Shrugs db
Set 1 75lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 80lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 85 lbs for 9 reps* first time doin this amount of reps
Set 4 90 lbs for 6 reps*  first time grabbing this weight

Biceps incline
Set 1 25lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 27lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 32.5lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 32.5lbs for 6 reps

Seated db curl
Set 1 27lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 35lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 37.2 lbs for 6reps* first time using this weight
Set 4 37.2 lbs for 6 reps

Machine pully curl individual hand
Set 1 35lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 40lbs for 8reps
Set 3 45lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 45lbs for 6 reps


----------



## Jada (Feb 10, 2013)

week 6 this monday hopefully i feel the kick=P~ this is me right now  rest day today .


----------



## Azog (Feb 10, 2013)

Arms are looking thick brother! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 11, 2013)

Progress buddy. Keep it up.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 11, 2013)

Keep it up Big Man!!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice work Jada....lookin thick !


----------



## Jada (Feb 11, 2013)

Pinned left glute, the storm is here! Feel like a caged animal Waitin to get  loose, feel great ! Lookin forward to tues! Gettin blood work next week .


----------



## Jada (Feb 13, 2013)

yesterday was chest and tricep and i was on fire!

db incline press
warm up
set 1 70lbs for 10 reps
set 2 75lbs for 8 reps
set 3 85lbs* first time in my life using this weight for 7 reps
set 4 85lbs for 6 reps

flat db press
set 1 65 lbs for 10 reps 
set 2 70 lbs for 8 reps
set 3 75 lbs for 7 reps * first time using this weight 
set 4 75 lbs for 6 reps

decline machine press
set 1 1 45lbs plate on each side and a 25lb
set 2 1 45lbs plate on each side and a 35lbs
set 3 4 45 lbs plate * really felt good lifting here , i was able to achieve 7 reps 
set 4 same as set 3 

machine flys
set 1 115lbs for 10 reps felt too light*
set 2 125lbs for  8 reps
set 3 135lbs for 7 reps* first time using this weight
set 4 135lbs for 7 reps

ez curl bar lyin ext
set 1 70lbs for 10 reps
set 2 80lbs for 8 reps
set 3 85lbs for 6 reps* first time using this weight!
set 4 85lbs for 6 reps

skull curshers
set 1 65lbs for 10 reps
set 2 70lbs for 8 reps
set 3 75lbs for 6 reps* first time using this weight
set 4 75lbs for 6 reps

reverse pull down
set 1 110lbs for 10 reps
set 2 115 for 7 reps
set 3 and 4 same wieght and same reps then i did a drop set all the way down to 50lbs

i felt great yesterday , all i had was guys lookin at me like this kid is on something . I FELT LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Jada (Feb 14, 2013)

Today was back, had a great pump and felt good.

Wide grip pull down
Warm up
Set 1 120lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 135lbs for 8 reps 
Set 3 150lbs for 7 reps* was able to perform more easy than usual
Set 4 150lbs for 6 reps

Reverse close pull down
Set 1 120lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 135lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 150lbs for 7 reps* felt more easy to perform than usual
Set 4 150lbs for 7 reps

Wide grip seated pully
Set 1 120lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 135lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 150lbs for 6reps
Set 4 150lbs for 6 reps

T-bar
Set 1  1plate of 45lbs and a 25lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 1 plate of 45lbs and a 35lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 2 plate of 45lbs for 7 reps was able to perform more easy than usual
Set 4 2 plates of 45lbs for 6 reps

Db rows(Kroc like Brother G funky says
Set 1 75lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 80lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 85lbs for 6 reps first time usin this weight
Set 4 85lbs for 6 reps


----------



## JOMO (Feb 14, 2013)

Good shit J A D A! Top 5 dead or alive.

Wait till you hit those 150lb crok rows boii!


----------



## Jada (Feb 14, 2013)

Just pinned left quad, crazy thing I weigh my self this Mornin empty tomach and it read 197.4 
WTF! I don't know how the hell I lost weight:0 I have been shittin more than usual so I don't know if that's something to do with it. Funny thing is when I drink fiber I shit like 3 times a day and I'm not takin fiber and shittin like that :-? )


----------



## gfunky (Feb 14, 2013)

Jada said:


> Just pinned left quad, crazy thing I weigh my self this Mornin empty tomach and it read 197.4
> WTF! I don't know how the hell I lost weight:0 I have been shittin more than usual so I don't know if that's something to do with it. Funny thing is when I drink fiber I shit like 3 times a day and I'm not takin fiber and shittin like that :-? )



Do you are a shit machine then?  LOL  Keep working hard brother!


----------



## Jada (Feb 15, 2013)

Today is suppose to be leg day but it's vday and I want some booty tonight so I'm stayin my ass home! I pretty much figured out y I dropped like 2 lbs which is I havnt been eating 6 meals only 5 . Pretty much doing home work with my daughter and by the time I'm done with her all I want is to go to the gym .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2013)

dont worry about the scale bro.Just get nice quality muscle good job jada


----------



## Jada (Feb 16, 2013)

Leg day today

leg ext 
warm up two times
set 1 190lbs for 10 reps
set 2 205lbs for 8 reps
set 3 213lbs for 7reps* first time using this weight!
set 4 213 lbs for 6 reps

leg press
set 1 360lbs for 12 reps
set 2 540lbs for 8 reps
set 3 600lbs for 7 reps weight felt good was able to lift more easy than the last time
set 4 600lbs for 6 reps

hack squats
set 1 90lbs for 10 reps
set 2 140lbs for 8 reps
set 3 180lbs for 7 reps
set 4 180lbs for 6 reps

hamstring layin machine
set 1 145lbs for 10 reps
set 2 155lbs for 8 reps
set 3 165lbs for 6 reps first time using this weight
set 4 165lbs for 6 reps

seated machine calve
set 1 90lbs for 10 reps
set 2 115lbs for 8 reps
set 3 125lbs for 7 reps
set 4 125lbs for 6 reps

felt very good at the gym. for me my legs has always been my bread and butter so im very happy with how my legs r gettin stronger. im stayin ontop of my diet plus making sure i keep my sodium low as possible.


----------



## Navyman (Feb 17, 2013)

Jada your making nice progress man definitely seeing your potential. Keep up the good work and push yourself to lift heavy. Arms are nice I wouldn't wanna arm wrestle #:-S


----------



## Jada (Feb 18, 2013)

week 7 pinned right glute rest day today just eating and looking forward towards tom chest and tricep work out.


----------



## SystM (Feb 18, 2013)

Great log!!! Keep te progress up


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking thick brother.. Keep it up..


----------



## Jada (Feb 20, 2013)

Chest and tricep today, had a great workout an Gettin alot of hey man u gaining weight, lookin big. I just say yea man  eating and Liftin . I'm noticing that my back is Gettin crazy dry! Have to lotion up like 2 times a day. No erection problem at all so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Spear (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is your skin so dry?


----------



## g0re (Feb 20, 2013)

It puts the lotion on the skin!


----------



## Jada (Feb 21, 2013)

Spear said:


> Why is your skin so dry?



man i dont know y ! i dont get pimples but my back gets stupid dry which for me is naturally dry but gets out of hand on cycle. on my first cycle it happen and now again , i just make sure i use that goldbond  lotion   yesterday was back , had a really great work out great pump and just feel bigger.


----------



## Jada (Feb 22, 2013)

Leg day had a great workout, legs felt strong. Very happy how my body is responding and how I'm lookin. I've noticed there r times im a little moody other than that no high blood pressure, gyno or anything else as sides. Was suppose to get blood work done today but wasn't able to to hopefully next week. Oh today I pinned right quad.


----------



## Jada (Feb 27, 2013)

Week 8 pinned left glute on Monday. I wasn't able to work out shoulders and bicep on sat or sun , Today was chest and tricep, had a great workout and pump. 

Chest incline machine
Warm up
Set 1  2 plates of  45lbs on each side for 10 reps
Set 2  2 plates of 45lbs and a 35lbs on each side for 8 reps
Set 3 6 plates of 45lbs *this is my first time doing this for 6 reps! !!!YES!
Set 4 6plates of 45lbs for 4 reps ! I was pissed I wanted at least 5! Fk!

Machine flat
Set 1 2 plates of 45lbs on each side for 10 reps
Set 2 2 plates of 45lbs and a 25lbs on each side for 8 reps
Set 3 2 plates of 45lbs and a 35lbs on each Side for 6 reps* first time using this weight!
Set 4 same as 3

Decline machine
Set 1 1 plate of 45lbs and 25lbs on each side for 10 reps 
Set 2 1 plate of 45lbs and a 35lbs on each side for 8 reps
Set 3 2 plates of 45lbs on each side for 7reps
Set 4 same weight but for 6 reps

Peck fly machine
Set 1 115lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 130lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 135lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 same as set 3

Tricep push down pully
Warm up
Set 1 150lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 160lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 170lbs for 6 reps
Set 4 is same as set 3

Reverse push down 
Set 1 100lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 110lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 115 lbs for 7 reps
Set 4 I'm like Fk that shit) 120 bitch! 6 reps

Db skull crusher
Set 1 55lbs for 10 reps
Set 2 60lbs for 8 reps
Set 3 65lbs for 7 reps
Set 4 65lbs for 6 reps

I really focus on squeezing the muscle, felt great today. I'm getting blood work very soon so I'm hoping everything comes back good.


----------



## Jada (Mar 1, 2013)

today was suppose to be leg day but decided to skip and get my blood work done, lookin forward to what the results r going to be. Been a long time since I check my self out. Man I was starving in that patient room. Last meal last night was 9pm , it's funny how I can pin myself and look but when getting poked in my vein I look away  today I pinned right glute , it was suppose to be left quad but I'm still a little bruised from last week thur so decided that it be best to not inject on my quad which would probably make it worse.  I also treated myself to a double quarter pound with small fries and sprite


----------



## Alpha (Mar 1, 2013)

Great log man! Keep it up!!

Alpha


----------



## Jada (Mar 2, 2013)

this is my lab results. just to let u guys know i take my stane 12.5mg eod and that day i didnt take it before the exam , also same with pinning that day, i waited after the exam to pin for that day. tell me what u guys think.:-S


----------



## Popeye (Mar 2, 2013)

You forgot to blur out ur buns in ur pic


----------



## Jada (Mar 4, 2013)

so yesterday was shoulder and bicep, had a really great workout and was told recently that what the hell am i doing since im looking bigger than a couple of weeks ago>


----------



## Jada (Mar 6, 2013)

Today was chest and tricep , had a great workout! I'm noticing a slight increase in power. Size is starting to roll. My dryness of my back has gotten better cuz I'm puttin goldbond lotion 2 times a day.  I would also like to thank LIve 2 train for giving me his workout plan , it has helped me so much and my body has changed in such a quick time. Thank u live.


----------



## Jada (Mar 12, 2013)

Week 10 just pinned left glute. It's been a little while since I updated . Cycle is going great feel great . I'm making a smart move real soon and getting Manny on board with my diet looking forward taking my gains to another level. I'm currently weigh 200.2


----------



## Jada (Mar 15, 2013)

Today I pinned right glute. My left leg is still bruised and I don't want to pin on top of that. So I made the big move on having Manny on board with my diet. I'm amped and ready to put my all and follow his rules by the T.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 15, 2013)

wow jada, great log!!

seems like your really enjoying this cycle, cant wait to see the newest pics!!!


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 15, 2013)

Keep updating man.. good read.  Stay strong during that diet.. I get fucking angry when I cut back the calories hard core


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 15, 2013)

Great progress, Bro. Keep at it.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 15, 2013)

Man you are having amazing results Jada.  On point! I will keep checking in on ya....


----------



## Jada (Mar 20, 2013)

Week 10 
Pinned left quad Monday , the muscle is pretty much use to the  pinnin to the point I don't really limp any more! I feel great , power is through the roof. I recently did a shoulders with a 70lbs db for the first time in my life for 6 reps for 2 sets and also I did incline db press with 90lbs db!!!!! I never used that weight before, I did 7 reps  then 5 reps for the next set. I pretty much have 4 more weeks left in my cycle  for the decca    Manny right now has me locked in , in my diet.


----------



## Jada (Mar 22, 2013)

Pinned right quad today. It's crazy cuz now Im thinking to my self what's my next cycle going to b:-B )


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2013)

Today i woke up early and did 30min fast pace cardio in my hood,  empty stomach


----------



## Jada (Mar 27, 2013)

Week 12
Pinned left glute Monday and will do right glute thur, Cycle is going great . I have to say it was thing I did having Coach Manny on board for my diet. He really knows his stuff. He stays in touch with me and always ask if everything is fine. I can't really go into details but I'm leaning out a bit right now . Power has dropped just a bit but feel great. Looking forward to the next up incoming weeks


----------



## RedLang (Mar 29, 2013)

Gains are sounding great mate!
Keep up the good work. And yes helios are excellent at what they do!


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 29, 2013)

How's the gains going jada? Weight staying same? Sounds like strength was up..j


----------



## Jada (Mar 29, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Gains are sounding great mate!
> Keep up the good work. And yes helios are excellent at what they do!


Yes sir best thing I did!



jyoung8j said:


> How's the gains going jada? Weight staying same? Sounds like strength was up..j


Sup young yea man strength was up a bit still there a little, right now I weigh 194.4 , I have less bodyfat but still have a nice full look. Before getting manny on board I weighed 200.4 but my stomach was getting bigger and right now I look more leaner , full but less weight and bf and it's only been 2 weeks)  my power has come down just a bit but it comes with me dropping the weight .


----------



## Jada (Mar 29, 2013)

Off day today just eating a resting , I did do some face pace 30min walk around my hood cardio . It's crazy how I have left 2 more weeks to end the Decca !!! Time flys! Wow 14weeks flew. I still have a couple of more weeks for test.


----------



## Jada (Mar 29, 2013)

Ahh I wrote face when I wanted to right fast:0


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

Sounds good man.. gotta love droping weight but looking bigger.. well finish the last few wks strong..


----------



## Jada (Apr 2, 2013)

week 13
pinned left quad monday, did  my 30 min of cardio this morning . currently weigh 192.0 
its crazy cuz at 175lbs last yr i was showing veins  and  right now im showing a bit on my forearms.
diet is going well and training also. looking forward to posting some updated pics soon.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 2, 2013)

Winding down brother, but what an awesome run for you! You have to be happy with that progress


----------



## Jada (Apr 4, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Winding down brother, but what an awesome run for you! You have to be happy with that progress



I'm very happy , I really learned how my body reacts towards decca. The only side that I got was dry skin! Like bad ! Other than that no loss of sex drive no gyno a little aggression at this moment but over all a good ride.


----------



## Jada (Apr 6, 2013)

Yesterday I was running around with my wifes brother and his wife taking them to different malls since there from Cali and there leaving soon. I went to the gym at 11:45pm finished at 12:45am woke up at 6am for 40min cardio:0 had a great workout . Yesterday was high volume day. It's crazy how in 3 weeks with manny I changed so much. I'm putting my all and stick to his game plan. I will b at my best condition this summer!


----------



## Jada (Apr 14, 2013)

Cycle is going great coming close to the end training is on another level  since coach manny took over, feeling great and getting a little more vascular .


----------



## don draco (Apr 14, 2013)

In. From your posts I can tell you've made great progress. Keep it up bro.


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2013)

Rest day today, had some red snapper fish with a little bit of rice. Haven't eatin rice in a whileeeeee.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 16, 2013)

Whats up my man!  Second cycle for the win bro kill this shit!


----------



## Jada (Apr 17, 2013)

Yesterday was leg day high volume training, my legs r done! The new workout that he gave me kicked my ass! I got dizzy 3 times doing leg press my legs buckled 3times walking to different stations. I was winded, yawning and tired. I was walking to my car like I just got something pushed in my ass! All I wanted to do was go home and take a shit. Lmao. Damn manny program kicked my ass! I never have taken my legs to that level, to wake up this morning to do cardio was just will power!


----------



## gfunky (Apr 17, 2013)

Good stuff Jada gotta push hard to get the real results!!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 17, 2013)

Jada said:


> Yesterday was leg day high volume training, my legs r done! The new workout that he gave me kicked my ass! I got dizzy 3 times doing leg press my legs buckled 3times walking to different stations. I was winded, yawning and tired. I was walking to my car like I just got something pushed in my ass! All I wanted to do was go home and take a shit. Lmao. Damn manny program kicked my ass! I never have taken my legs to that level, to wake up this morning to do cardio was just will power!



LOL.....gotta love that shit Jada.....lol nice


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 19, 2013)

Great thread with great progress bro! I will soon be starting my 2nd cycle as well and I'll be using test and decca too! Sounds like you loved the cycle!


----------



## Jada (Apr 20, 2013)

giovanniv said:


> Great thread with great progress bro! I will soon be starting my 2nd cycle as well and I'll be using test and decca too! Sounds like you loved the cycle!



Yea GIO I really liked this cycle, power was thru the roof and added more lean muscle to my little body  I'm already off the Decca letting it Clear a bit and running my test for 4 weeks. My Goal now is recovery, let's c how that goes with starting with hcg blast and then nova and clomid. I know brother bull gave me a Tip that running caber for a month at least will keep proclatin issue rebound at bay, So I'm on top of it. Really coming close towards the end.  My  coach(manny) has switched my diet a bit and training,I'm making alot of progress and I'm leaner and still full. We have a plan to bring me in ripped but still work in progress.


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm shooting for gaining lean muscle mass and bulking up a bit so that's great to hear! Do you know where you sit now bf wise?


----------



## Jada (Apr 23, 2013)

Rest day today , pinned left buttcheek. Did 40 min cardio this morning.


----------



## Jada (Apr 25, 2013)

45min am cardio and high volume back day in the afternoon


----------



## JOMO (Apr 25, 2013)

You carb cycling??


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Not yet , manny is suppose to switch things up by the end of this week .


----------



## SystM (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh yes we are


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh my!!!!!!


----------



## Jada (Apr 27, 2013)

Mornin cardio and today was shoulder day high volume , today I felt so hungry ! I just wanted to eat more than I was suppose too, all my head kept telling me Dominoes Pan Pizza :-0!! Really bad craving.


----------



## Jada (Apr 27, 2013)

Biceps today high volume today, I was winded like crazy! Strength has dropped a bit and i was sweating like a nut. I ran out of blox amino silk by bpi and man I can tell the difference right from the back.


----------



## Jada (Apr 28, 2013)

Last week weight was 182.8 , today is 181.0
Today workout was chest high volume , I didn't do cardio this morning but I went empty stomach to the gym with just a pre workout . My power has dropped a bit, I'm using the same weight but instead of me doing 15reps I'm doing 12


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2013)

No Training today , I did early morning cardio 35min empty stomach


----------



## Jada (May 1, 2013)

no cardio today , did legs. today workout was brutal because its all high reps lots of sets and not resting too much. i was walking funny when i was done. today was rough for me to get my macros in my diet. i was just so busy at work. i tried to stay as close as possible to my macros. i just had my 5th meal but im going to take a shake before hitting the bed just to close the gap


----------



## gfunky (May 1, 2013)

damn man 181 you leaned out like crazy or what?


----------



## Jada (May 1, 2013)

gfunky said:


> damn man 181 you leaned out like crazy or what?



Yea man leaning up like crazy! Weight today is 179.6 today did my 35min cardio early morning empty stomach, planning on doing back today so I got all my food in and getting ready to kick ass tonight!


----------



## Jada (May 2, 2013)

40 min cardio this morning 5 am , today workout was shoulder , weight of last week felt heavier this week.  Also pinned right quad just now. Pretty much coming to the end real soon.


----------



## AlphaD (May 2, 2013)

Good ride you cardio junkie!


----------



## Jada (May 3, 2013)

Rest day today no training but got my 40min cardio this Mornin


----------



## Jada (May 4, 2013)

Today I didn't do no cardio, felt very tired and my body wanted the rest. I did today workout biceps and triceps. I killed those bitches today. A lot of set and reps, felt winded at the end.


----------



## Jada (May 5, 2013)

Today was suppose to be chest day before heading to work but my body was so damn tired so I took off today and will hit Tom , current weight 179.0


----------



## Jada (May 7, 2013)

40 min cardio this morning and today was chest since i didnt do it yesterday. had a great workout power is standing by but my reps r becoming harder to get up to 15reps and better. weight that im using to workout is feeling heavy. just pinned right booty


----------



## Georgia (May 7, 2013)

Jada 179? Dang your diet and training is spot on bro!!! KEEP IT UP!! EVERY DAY KILL IT!


----------



## gfunky (May 8, 2013)

You getting to tiny mang need to eat more!


----------



## Jada (May 10, 2013)

gfunky said:


> You getting to tiny mang need to eat more!



i know my bro! im leaning up like crazy right now and veins r showin more in my arms.


----------



## Jada (May 10, 2013)

last shot of test was today to end my 18 weeks of test c , really learned my body this cycle. really liked how my body changed with decca and added more muscle on my body. today workout was shoulders, really killed them and saw a boy of mines so we worked out together. today i also did my 40 min cardio in the am. diet is going well and im sticking to it to the T, i been buying sugar free gum to take the craves ive been gettin on wanting to eat philly cheese steak , burgers, cookies all type of stuff. its helped out so i just put a gum and drink water8-l


----------



## losieloos (May 10, 2013)

Mmm philly cheese steak covered in ketchup,  or a double quarter pounder with cheese and a order of large fries and a mcflurry with the oreos is the best. Or if you want to drive to nj I would get some sliders from white castle with extra ketchup,  than maybe some cherry pie..no pumpkin pie with whip cream on top..


----------



## gfunky (May 10, 2013)

Jada said:


> last shot of test was today to end my 18 weeks of test c , really learned my body this cycle. really liked how my body changed with decca and added more muscle on my body. today workout was shoulders, really killed them and saw a boy of mines so we worked out together. today i also did my 40 min cardio in the am. diet is going well and im sticking to it to the T, i been buying sugar free gum to take the craves ive been gettin on wanting to eat philly cheese steak , burgers, cookies all type of stuff. its helped out so i just put a gum and drink water8-l



18 weeks man that is a nice ride!  Glad you had a great cycle man!!


----------



## Jada (May 15, 2013)

So been a little while that I updates, current weight  right now as of today is 175.6
Feel leaner , stomach is smaller . Energy is still there power is ok , everything I lift now feels heavy. Yesterday was leg day,  killed them .  Cardio is like second nature for me , I just get my ass up and go! 40min 6days a week. Training wise I'm puttin my all and making sure I leave nothing behind in my workouts. Need to go lower to have that victor Martinez look so still got alot of work to do but we getting there.


----------



## AlphaD (May 15, 2013)

Nice bro!  Your are a cardio junkie <as I say that sitting my fat ass on the couch>  Keep pushing yourself brother, you are getting to your goal.....!


----------



## Jada (May 19, 2013)

Woke up at 4:30 am drank a black coffee and went to the gym, today workout was arms
Biceps(ez curl bar wide grip and close, reverse curl bar, hammer and seated curls)
Triceps( machine pulley , reverse pulley and ez curl bar over head press)
Feeling really lean, right now I got a damn tooth ache driving me crazy going need to hold in till my day off and get this checked out.


----------



## Jada (May 20, 2013)

Woke up today empty stomach drank a black coffee and did chest today, I decided to do some machines today and do a drop set at the end and focus on the negative. 
Incline press
Flat press
Decline press
Machine flys
Incline bench flyes

5sets each 15reps


----------



## SuperBane (May 20, 2013)

you doing cardio before or after weights?
Nice log Jada.
Hope you post a before and after shot!


----------



## Jada (May 20, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> you doing cardio before or after weights?
> Nice log Jada.
> Hope you post a before and after shot!



Thanks for following brother, sat and sun is the only days I do no cardio but workout empty stomach so it's like gettin cardio done too) the other days except wed I do cardio in the morning before heading to work then afternoon I hit the weights. I've never put so much effort into gettin into top shape than now. It's hard but will b worth it at the end or the road.


----------



## jyoung8j (May 20, 2013)

Good job!! Sounds like great run... but really is there a end of road?? Lol


----------



## AlphaD (May 20, 2013)

Your teeth hurting is a side effect of wasting away Jada!  You cardio fool    Joking, you are doing a great job!


----------



## Jada (May 20, 2013)

Rest day today, no cardio . My body needed the rest


----------



## Jada (May 22, 2013)

Cardio am 40min, today was leg day  I did 
Wide and close stance squats
Leg press wide and close
Hamstring machine
Standing calves machine
Leg extension

4 sets 15 reps each


----------



## Jada (May 22, 2013)

Mini morning update: no cardio this morning need the rest for me and my legs:0 
Current weight today is 173.6


----------



## jyoung8j (May 22, 2013)

Damn lil big guy!!! Good job!!


----------



## Jada (May 23, 2013)

Man today I got winded and was tired fast , energy was high in the Beginnin then boom I had to add less weight to some of my workout, pushed thru and was sweatin like crazy! Today was back I did
Wide grip , close grip pull down machine
Seated pulley close grip
Fixed straight bar  wide and under hand
Tbar
Hyperextension
Machine rows

All 4 sets 15 reps, from here on out I know it will b hell for me when training, it's going to get tough but I'm up for the challenge. The lowest weight I ever been was 170lbs and I was liftin and felt always tired and very weak, so far not feeling that yet and STAYIN on top of my diet. I would like to thank manny for being so helpful and STAYIN on top of me and making sure I'm ok.


----------



## Jada (May 23, 2013)

Today 40min am cardio fast pace walk, sweating like crazy, I like that stomach belt I brought it to  target that area. Sweat a lot in that area ,pretty good for 99cents.


----------



## Jada (May 23, 2013)

Just got home from doing shoulders
Dumbbell press
Barbell press
Front raises(db)
Side raises (db)
Ez curl bar upright 
Machine press
Reverse fly


----------



## Jada (May 24, 2013)

Off day from gym, did 30min am cardio


----------



## AlphaD (May 24, 2013)

Im telling you brother I wouldn't be able to keep up with you.......!  Keep it up, you are a machine!


----------



## Jada (May 25, 2013)

today was bicep and tricep day, woke up at 4:20 am had a black bustelo coffee and went empty stomach to work out, only sippin on my blox amino silk. for bicep i did(ez curl bar wide and close grip and reverse, db hammers, seated db curl) tricep ( single hand db tricep kick back, ez curl bar skull crushers, machine pull down  and rope over head ) all 4 sets high reps

today i pinned hcg! first time! i was a bit nervous i aint goin to lie. what i noticed where i fked up a bit is when i was puttin the bac water in the hcg vial but i had the slin goin straight down, the water was flowin down fast, i was like ohhh shit slow that shit down!! so i got a hold of it. i now know i was suppose to put the vial a little side ways so it can flow down soft. the pin part was pretty simple but i should have let it warm up a bit since i have the bac water in my fridge. shit was cold. i pinned 1000iu in the stomach.


----------



## Jada (May 26, 2013)

new pics of me


----------



## Yaya (May 26, 2013)

arms and back looking good.. great progress man


----------



## Azog (May 26, 2013)

Getting trimmed up! Nicely done, keep going!!!


----------



## Braw16 (May 26, 2013)

Looking good look thick with really good definition good work Jada keep it up. I'm impressed!


----------



## ken Sass (May 26, 2013)

looking good son


----------



## Jada (May 29, 2013)

Yesterday was leg day, killed them and was dragging my feet when I was done, had a hard time just putting a foot on top of the side walk:0 Havnt been doing for a couple of days, planning to ease up a bit then ramp back up again in like a week or 2, current weight is 172.2


----------



## Jada (May 29, 2013)

I forgot to add^ (cardio)


----------



## RISE (May 29, 2013)

yo looking good jada!  Awesome progress!


----------



## Jada (Jun 1, 2013)

Last night pinned my hcg sub q 1000iu, today workout was shoulders and arms, usually I don't do two body parts but I was busy yesterday and could not work out so did it today. Power is comin down a bit, weight starting to feel a bit more heavy.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 1, 2013)

Wht wk in pct are u in jada?


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Wht wk in pct are u in jada?



i got 5 more shots of hcg to go then june 13 is when i start pct i will b taking cashout advice and gettin bloodwork done the next day after last shot of hcg to c if things r coming along properly.


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2013)

today was chest day empty stomach , the only thing i drank this morning was a black coffee and sip on my amino.
had a really great chest workout, took some advice from hulk and added more flat bench to my training today . really focused on having short rest like 30sec, also added a couple of drop sets at the end of some workout.


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2013)

Off day today,  just started my cardio again  did 40min am empty stomach


----------



## Jada (Jun 5, 2013)

Killed my legs today, did 40min cardio this morning. A couple of guys at the gym gettin on my nerves a bit but I know they mean no harm. They r sayin "dude UR too skinny u look sick", I'm like I'm cuttin so my weight has dropped a bit. "Bro don't drop more, u don't look right" in my mind I'm like thanks but I'm going all the way and ain't NOTHING going to stop me.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 5, 2013)

Your are still a machine brother!!! I do not know how you are powering through workouts on empty stomach!   I want to follow your PCT progress as well, since I will be starting beginning of July....


----------



## Jada (Jun 5, 2013)

Current weight is 170.6 , no cardio this morning. Today workout was back, had a great workout and did abs today. Brother shrugs this mornin gave me a couple of workouts for abs, I was doing roman chair side twist and straight leg and then did some jay cutler crunches which I saw a video he does them on a bench with his body a little out the bench. Well guess what on the second set once I was done I took a 10sec rest then boom boom boom boom! My fking abs were cramping!!!! I was like wtf!:-0 this was the first time I worked them out so I guess that's their way to say hello) man that was crazy! Had to wait for a sec while each one of my abs would stop cramping ! I could feel them they felt like bricks! In a crazy way I was like those bitches r comin out!)


----------



## Jada (Jun 6, 2013)

No cardio this morning, today workout was shoulder. Had a great workout and added some drop sets at the end.
Db press 40lbs for 15 reps 4 sets
Front barbell press 80lbs 13 reps 4 sets
Db side laterals 17.5 lbs 15 reps 4sets
Ez curl bar 60lbs upright row 15 reps 4 sets
Machine press 80lbs 10 reps 4 sets
Reverse pec fly 80lbs 12 reps 4 sets


----------



## RedLang (Jun 6, 2013)

Great progress mate! Pics looking real good and your trimming up nicely.
Powering through those workouts! 

I just added in abs not 3 weeks ago and hadsane issues with cramping. I was laughing at myself after thinking about when i first did squats or deads haha.


----------



## Jada (Jun 8, 2013)

todays workout was arms, had a great workout and focused alot on the negative part also. 
*biceps*
ez curl bar wide 60lbs for 13reps 4 sets
ez curl bar close 60lbs for 13 reps 4 sets
ez curl bar reverse 50lbs for 10 reps 4 sets
db hammer 17.5lbs for 15 reps 4 sets
db seated curl 17.5lbs for 16 reps 4 sets

*tricep*
single hand db kick back 20lbs for 15 reps 4 sets also added a drop set for the last set
over head v handle in the pully machine 100lbs for 12-15 reps 4 sets added a drop set at the end
reverse push down on the pully machine 90lbs for 12-15 reps 4 sets added a drop set at the end
tricep dip machine 1 plate of 45lbs on each side for 17reps 4 sets

no cardio today , weather is not to good outside and just made sure while working out took no more than a 30sec rest. feeling good dont feel like a zombie or some type of weird feeling since weight is low.


----------



## Jada (Jun 8, 2013)

Just got home from doing cardio and abs today, did 1.6 miles on the tread mill . I put the treadmill on incline 3.5 and speed 3.5


----------



## Jada (Jun 9, 2013)

Chest day today, woke up early and had a black coffee and went empty stomach to the gym. Felt pretty good today at the gym. Yesterday I was suppose to pin my hcg but was so damn busy that I forgot so I pinned this morning. Today work out a did machines just to switch up a bit. 

Machine incline press 1 plate of 45lbs on each side for 15 reps 4 sets
Machine flat press same weight as incline but 5 sets
Decline barbell 1 plate of 25 each side for 12-15 reps 4 sets I really focused alot on the negative part and slowed it down for a couple of sec.
Incline Db flys 27.5lbs 12-15 reps 4sets
Flat bench db flys same weight and reps and sets as incline
Host machine press forgot how much weight but didn't care just wanted to pause and push 4 sets
Cable flys 10.5 lbs 4 sets drop set to Lookin like a wimp with a 2lbs)


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 9, 2013)

Ur a beast jada!!


----------



## Jada (Jun 13, 2013)

Current weight right now is 168.6, feeling good noticing that my veins r showing more and I can see the development of abs comin in. Energy is still good at the gym and no sign of dizziness or anything crazy. Gettin all my meals and Marcos down, off day today, killed my legs! Thanks to CASHOUT  will post pics soon


----------



## Jada (Jun 14, 2013)

just did my last pin of hcg, tom is my first day of pct. worked out today and did back. had a great workout good energy and did some drop sets and pause sets. for back i did today 
4 sets 15-20 reps
machine pull down wide and reverse grip
seated machine pullly (for lats)
tbar
cable rows
hyperextension


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2013)

Yesterday was leg day , had a great workout and made sure my rest were short. For legs I did
Squats 5 sets with drop set
Leg ext 4 sets with drop set
Lying hamstring 4 sets with drop set
seated calves raises 4 with drop set 
abs at the end 
current weight is 167.4


----------



## Jada (Jun 23, 2013)

Today i was suppose to do arms but did a double shift fri and just didnt have the energy plus just got home from a bbq


----------



## Jada (Jun 23, 2013)

Today workout was chest and arms.  For chest today I did 
incline db 45lbs
Flat bench db 45lbs
DEcline machine 90lbs
Machine host flat bench  100lbs if I can Remember :-|
Machine fly 80lbs

Arms tricep
Machine pull down 100lbs
over head v handle 90 lbs
Reverse pull down 90lbs

Biceps
 Db hammer 25lbs
EZ CURL BAR 65lbs wide grip
Ez curl bar 60lbs close grip


----------



## Jada (Jun 24, 2013)

Off day but did some treadmill and some elliptical total for 45min also did abs at the end


----------



## Jada (Jun 25, 2013)

Just finished legs today, for exercise I did
Leg extensions 110 lbs for 17 reps
Squats 1 plate of 45lbs 15 reps
Hack squat 1 plate of 45lbs and a 5lbs plate 15 reps
Hamstring machine 105lbs for 17reps
Calves machine 110lbs 15 reps
All 4 sets each, at the end I did 40min on 3.0 incline and 3.0 speed on the mill. So far Pct wise im feeling good , balls r low and lookin forward to getting blood work done to confirm I recovered properly.


----------



## Jada (Jun 26, 2013)

Current weight 166.0  killed my back today, also did 20 min of treadmill and 20 on that elliptical
pulldowns wide grip
Reverse pull down
Seated pully
Tbar
Hyper extensions


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2013)

Today workout was shoulder, killed them! Did 20min on the treadmill and 20 on elyptical after workout. Pct so far pretty smooth


----------



## Jada (Jul 2, 2013)

So today workout was chest, it's been a long time I benched so today I kept my word to brother b and it went well. The only thing I felt weird was on incline. My right shoulder felt very very funny like I felt in the muscle I don't know y. I warmed up with the bar only for 3 sets and worked my way up  from 10lbs ,25lbs ,30 then 45lbs. The muscle thing I felt it once only on incline so I made sure my form arms hands feet were right. 

Incline bench
Flat bench
Decline bench
Machine flys
Cable flys

Finished off with abs and 40min of cardio


----------



## Jada (Jul 3, 2013)

So I like to end this log today, had a great back workout and did 40min of cardio.  Pct is going as planned and lookin forward towards blood work soon. THANKS TO ALL WHO READ MY LOG c u for the next one


----------

